# Loud TV Screen Static



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Anyone else experience static on their tv screen using this device??

It's happened to me twice when restarting the device( I like restarting the device from time to time) 
Luckily I was able to restart the device again with no issues but it is quite concerning. I thought it was going to cause permanent damage to my tv!


----------

